# How much of a difference do new strings make in a recording?



## TheBotquax (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna be recording a few songs starting tonight and I wanna know if a new set of strings will make a huge difference. My guitar tone is already pretty good, and it's always a pain in the butt to change strings for me :/


----------



## Maklin (Jun 20, 2011)

I would always suggest changing strings before a night of recording, but only if they are more then a week old. New strings are huge when it comes to guitar tone (IMO). Old strings sound muddy and flat, especially with the cleans. 

I personally go through a set of strings every 1-2 weeks, because my hands tend to let off a lot more oil then the average person. But some of my friends can get away with using a set of strings for a longer period of time because there hands just simply don't let off as much.

I say you can never go wrong with changing strings before recording...


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah.... I play around 3 hours a day and I haven't changed my strings for 10 months so I think I'm gonna have to do that.

I think I found out why my cleans sound so shitty lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2011)

I really don't bother unless its for an actual recording you'll be using instead of a mixtest.


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeh it's for an actual recording now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2011)

Then change your strings, especially if they're that old!


----------



## tonechasers (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree I change mine every tim I record for real. brings clarity in a big way in the mix.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

This is bad news for me . For some reason I just can't play for shit on new strings.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 21, 2011)

New strings are crucial to guitar tone. If you want it to be bright and crisp with a nice attack to the tone they've got to be new. On tour I change strings every 2 days and when we record our albums we change strings every song!


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs (Jun 21, 2011)

Im recording a band from around the area and their guitars sounds so much more natural since they changed their strings. I think they help articulate or something, im not sure but it definitely makes a difference!


----------



## keshav (Jun 21, 2011)

It's shocking how much of a difference brand new strings make to a recording, like Alex I change mine before every song (when it's an actual song or demo).


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 21, 2011)

So I put on new strings and holy crap, the cleans are so crisp and well.. clean that it feels like I'm playing a different guitar! Too bad my shitty diaddario strings lose their brightness so fast, I need me some elixers


----------



## keshav (Jun 22, 2011)

You can't be serious...elixirs over D'addarios?!  If D'addarios wear out too fast for you, try DRs or something. Elixirs are the quickest to die in my experience.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 22, 2011)

It is extremely important to change your guitar strings often when recording. If you find that your strings warm up really fast, try a different brand. For me, Ernie Balls sound great for day 1, and then something about the pH of my skin makes them go downhill big time.

When I teach guitar, I change my strings weekly (usually after my last day of teaching or on the last day of a 4-5 day week). When I start recording come this fall, I will change strings every song. This is partly why I will be looking for a string endorsement once the album is out. It gets pricey.


----------



## Inazone (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm the opposite. I prefer recording with strings that have a few hours on them, because I find that the biggest change in sound from strings takes place in the first couple of hours of use. If I'm recording my parts for several songs in one session, I want consistency.


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 22, 2011)

keshav said:


> You can't be serious...elixirs over D'addarios?!  If D'addarios wear out too fast for you, try DRs or something. Elixirs are the quickest to die in my experience.



Idk, I've only used elixirs and d'addarios, and I found that the elixirs were better at retaining their brightness, maybe we play differently or something lol, but yeah i have to try out some more string brands before I decide which ones are my favorite


----------



## sebby123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Simply a huge difference! New strings is a must for tracking especially on bass!


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 22, 2011)

keshav said:


> You can't be serious...elixirs over D'addarios?!  If D'addarios wear out too fast for you, try DRs or something. Elixirs are the quickest to die in my experience.



Even though they are coated to prevent oxidation and tone loss? Something must have gone wrong there... I love elixirs, I've got sets on both my guitars, and they have lasted months


----------



## sebby123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> Even though they are coated to prevent oxidation and tone loss? Something must have gone wrong there... I love elixirs, I've got sets on both my guitars, and they have lasted months



I've always hated elixers to be honest, they sound a little harsh in the hi-end to me i much prefer Pure nickel( DR Pure Blues) (No not the blue ones) and Stainless steel for bass ( D'adarrio Pro Steels or Dean Markley Blue Steels).
Best tracking strings in my opinion.


----------

